# pensacola pier at night



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Anyone ever have any luck on Pensacola Beach Pier at night, or is it usually just catfish? 

Thanks


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it closes at 10 but i have heard a few people that king fish at night not sure if they ever catch anything you could probably catch reds tho


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

open 24hrs


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> open 24hrs


oh every time i go they say the wristband is valid until 10 and i got there a few mornings ago and the gate was closed and the guy wasn't even in the paying shack we all waited until he finally showed up


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Caleb 850 said:


> oh every time i go they say the wristband is valid until 10 and i got there a few mornings ago and the gate was closed and the guy wasn't even in the paying shack we all waited until he finally showed up


They went back to 24-7 05/01/16


----------

